# New Arrival - Civilian Vostok



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

This Boctok arrived today from Singapore.

The dial's 'crazed' but, overall, it's in nice condition and running well.

Simple back with a serial number - anyone suggest a manufacture date?

Here it is on a black Nilsen canvas.....




























....and the seller's shot of the back:










Cheers


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

well it's got cccp on the dial so pre the end of communisim.

lovin this I got off t'bolt


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I like the dial and hands on both of those lads, very nice.


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

dapper said:


> This Boctok arrived today from Singapore.
> 
> The dial's 'crazed' but, overall, it's in nice condition and running well.
> 
> ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very nice Alan, the dial, hands & bezel a well cool, I wish Vostok used that style crown on their 30m automatics


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> well it's got cccp on the dial so pre the end of communisim.
> 
> lovin this I got off t'bolt


Wow, I didn`t know that`s how Timex was written in cyrillic
















Very cool BTW, I`m jealous


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks guys 

I'll give this one an outing on 'Old Watch sunday'.

Love the way the lugs are integrated with the case on PG's Boctok









Cheers


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

very unusual bezel on that one dapper not seen that combo before... very stylish and un-bourgeoisie!


----------



## Soviet1 (Feb 5, 2008)

Very nice watch, its nice to find a place to discuss Russian watches.



> very stylish and un-bourgeoisie!












Indeed comrade.


----------

